# Why does BMW's have ashtrays?



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

obmd1 said:


> mine holds the cel phone. Yours can hold your panties when they are un-bunched over the whole thing....


:rofl::rofl:

dj


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

gmlav8r said:


> How come US spec BMW's come with a smokers package weather or not I want it? :dunno:
> 
> *Hello, BMWNA I don't want an ashtray*.


lao270


> If you order the car I think you can delete the smoker option
> 
> do a search


gmlav8r


> No you can't, been there tried that.


lao270


> Well,
> 
> these guys say something different
> 
> ...


gmlav8r


> I'm trying to discuss *why* BMWNA gives us that option. :angel:


Words must have different meanings than the ones I learned


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

lao270 said:


> Words must have different meanings than the ones I learned


The OP started with the phrase "How come..." Do you want to reconsider the audience?


----------



## ruf-porsche (Mar 25, 2006)

Think of the lost resale vaule if your Bimmer don't have an ashtray when you come to sell it.

LMAO


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

My brother's Acura TL doesn't have an ash tray and i just use mine as a spare compartment. I don't see what the big deal is about having or not having one.


----------



## irayte (Dec 31, 2007)

Smoking is still a German national pastime. If you want all the joys of German engineering you have to put up with the "whole" package.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

irayte said:


> Smoking is still a German national pastime. If you want all the joys of German engineering you have to put up with the "whole" package.


That is the best response so far.

*P.S.*
*I guess the thread title should be "Why DO BMW's have ashtrays?"*Oops:eeps:


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

A lot of people in the world outside the US smoke. I don't and I use the ash tray as a coin box.


----------

